# Pundamalia breeding question.



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

What is the secret to keep the male from killing all the females. Right now I have him in a breeder box. I have eggs in tumblers and after I stripped the females he just about killed them all. Now I have them seperated but I would like to be able to get them to spawn again soon. He is a relentless chaser and does some pretty serious damage.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

If I kept 1M:2F in a 30 gallon tank they wouldn't last long. If I kept 2M:6F in a 55 gallon tank they might do okay. If I kept 2M:6F in a 75 gallon tank with another species the chances for success go way up.

I almost always try to have 2 male victorians in a colony of at least 6 females.

Kevin


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Would melanochromis auratus be ok for the other species. I have six female auratus that I could put with them. I wont put the male in as he is just to big and crazy. The only place I have for them right now is a 33 gallon long( same footprint as a 55 gallon just not as tall. ) tons of rock caves and hiding places in the tank. Will this be ok or should I just keep the male seperated untill I have a free 55 gallon. The group is 1 male and 5 females. I have another male but they never stop fighting so I keep them seperate.


----------

